# UK Government Suggests that Over 70s Should Stay Home



## Mike (Mar 15, 2020)

For three or four months!

Especially if you have an underlying illness, but we should
just do it anyway.

A bit crazy I think, but could it be good advice?

Mike


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

No, it wouldn't work for me.  I want to live what's left of my life.   Doing that, I wouldn't find it worth living.

I read about it earlier, but I must have misunderstood.  I thought it was in effect as a law, giving one no choice in the matter.  That would be unconstitutional here, I would hope.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 15, 2020)

70 was 16 years ago.  We are mostly staying inside.  Yesterday we put the top down on the car and took a drive to the beach.  We didn't speak to anyone, but just enjoyed the sea air.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, it would give me a chance to take care of my "honey do" list.


----------



## Lee (Mar 15, 2020)

Impossible to do. Things like doctor appointments, groceries, prescription, you simply have to get out at some point.

And I think that sitting at home for months at a time could somehow put the immune system at even more risk. Depression is a risk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

IMO we should all plan on keeping a low profile for as long as it takes.

This image is a good example of the difference one person can make in stopping the spread of the virus.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

I couldn't stay in that long but if the government puts us in lockdown, then it will happen.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

chic said:


> I couldn't stay in that long but if the government puts us in lockdown, then it will happen.


They'd never get away with it.  If they did, apologize to our grandchildren and kiss the Constitution goodbye...............and, their freedoms if they have a future.  On the New Hampshire license plates the state motto is Live Free or Die.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2020)

Trying to convince millions of people to "self quarantine" for 2 weeks would be almost futile.  Extending such a measure into a month, or more, would quickly cause cities here to erupt into chaos and riots.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> No, it wouldn't work for me.  I want to live what's left of my life.   Doing that, I wouldn't find it worth living.
> 
> I read about it earlier, but I must have misunderstood.  I thought it was in effect as a law, giving one no choice in the matter.  That would be unconstitutional here, I would hope.



I bet they could do it under extraordinary powers under a state of emergency -- kinda like imposing a curfew.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)

They could certainly do it if they got the military to enforce it. So whether people like it or not it could happen.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

In Spain where my daughter lives they have put this into action already  for the whole population. The police and military are involved.. People are only permitted to travel to work, to the supermarket ( only supermarkets, pharmacies, Doctors surgeries . hospitals and laundries are open) people can travel to any of the aforementioned and immediately back again, and or to visit to take care of vulnerable family members or to go to pay a bill at the bank .  No-one is permitted to go out for any other reason.. no bars or restaurants are open. People cannot visit parks or beaches..  Libraries, museums, and ayuntamiento's ( town halls)  are closed ..banks are open only  The police are monitoring everyone , checking where they are going and taking note of their ID's and addresses.. .\

The police are monitoring not only by road but by helicopters and drones.. 




A person for example can take their dog out to do it's business, but they're not permitted to take it for a walk..( unless on their own land)... all airports are closed, and tourists have had to either stay isolated in hotels or make their way home to their respective countries.. 
 My daughter who relies on the tourist trade to survive in her business is already badly hit, literally  thousands possibly hundreds of thousands  of  hospitality staffs are laid off pro tem... everyone who relies on the tourist trade for a living are losing money hand over fist. 

Flights have been cancelled into the country, and some of my daughters clients have had notice from their holiday companies that their booking have been cancelled in JUNE... so despite the Spanish only putting the country on lockdown for 15 days this is going to have a devastating effect on  millions of people for a very long time... 

The whole situation has been described as being lie a war zone, by many people...


This video is typical of what's happening on all the streets in the villages , towns and cities...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163235021680607
		



This morning... the first working day after the lockdown has been implemented the army are on the streets... 


https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2020...copters-and-drones/amp/#.Xm6hoUzaykI.facebook


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Meanwhile in the USA many states have been locked down, for up to several weeks...







https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ders-restaurants-cut-seating-capacity-50.html


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

In the meantime in the uk... not implemented yet, but coming here very soon....

_People who refuse to go into quarantine risk being thrown into jail or being slapped with a fine of up to £1,000, it was reported last night.

Anybody in England and Wales who denies testing for suspected coronavirus, or continues to refuse to self-isolate, could be forced by police, as reported by The Telegraph.

The emergency powers, expected to be announced this week, will give police the right to use 'reasonable force' to detain those who could infect others.

The Health Protection (Coronavirus) Regulations 2020, published on the government's website, says those suspected of infection could be held for up to 14 days in a secure hospital or other suitable location.


Anybody who tries to make an escape can be taken into custody before being returned to detention or isolation, the regulations state.

Failing to comply is a criminal offence punishable with a fine of up to £1,000. Those who refuse to pay could also be imprisoned.

The new regulations also state those suspected of being infected will have mandatory tests –such as giving a blood sample or having their nose and throat swabbed.

They must also give their travel history and a list of those they have recently met - and will be slapped with fines for providing false information.

It comes after Britons are being urged to rally together to help the elderly as coronavirus tightens its grip on the nation.
_
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...trys-old-folk-coronavirus-crisis-worsens.html


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Lee said:


> Impossible to do. Things like doctor appointments, groceries, prescription, you simply have to get out at some point.
> 
> And I think that sitting at home for months at a time could somehow put the immune system at even more risk. Depression is a risk.


Not impossible I'm afraid... see my post about Spain which is 4 times larger than the uk...  they are allowing people to go to the pharmacy and doctors appointments, also you can go shopping but you are only allowed to go alone, and their  ID's  will be checked..  to ensure they comply. Helicopters and drones as well as road blocks are in place.. people going to work have to prove it... etc..

The only time you can be joined by anyone in your outing is if you're taking an elderly or sick person to an appointment or some one who cannot drive..(you have to prove this)... or someone is taking you...  ( in Spain this is )


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

By restricting the movements of people , and everyone complying... China is already getting back to normal....


https://edition.cnn.com/world/live-...nbE9vQ84mvhGvjDVgt4dTlGHKC5CpqR3VK5Dh53Ur3qK0


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2020)

Holly.....sorry to hear about the loss of income for your daughter, hard on so many financial

Another thing that will happen as a result of this will be looting, smashing locked store windows to get high ticket items.....that is coming. Some will always want to gain no matter the risk.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Lee said:


> Holly.....sorry to hear about the loss of income for your daughter, hard on so many financial
> 
> Another thing that will happen as a result of this will be looting, smashing locked store windows to get high ticket items.....that is coming. Some will always want to gain no matter the risk.


 Thanks Lee... she's suffering badly already.. and it's only just started 

I totally agree with your assertion regarding the increase in crime..I've said it all along.. .  I feel that people will be at risk of muggings, and a rise in home burglaries and car thefts are likely to be on the rise very soon, once people cannot earn their money..  I  hate to be doom bringer , but I think it's inevitable..


----------



## lukebass (Mar 16, 2020)

Staying home because one is over 70 is a joke.  I live in a retirement community where the average age is over 70.  I am still mobile and tried to shop for some neighbors.  The items they wanted were mostly what the stores were sold out of.   What are they to do?
I saw this coming and managed to stock up before the panic buying began.  Now I am hearing that 70's and up may need to isolate up to 4 months.  No way could I manage much more than a month.
Currently the recommendation is for over 70's to stay at home in the US.  I still need to go out and try to find much needed supplies.  Secondly, if I found a store that had a good supply of TP for example I would be limited in how much I could buy therefore I would not be able to buy for my neighbors.

It looks like the people most likely to die for Covid 19 are those getting the least support.  I wonder if the idiots in charge think that 75 year olds can just slow down their partying and eat from their six month pantry supplies.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I bet they could do it under extraordinary powers under a state of emergency -- kinda like imposing a curfew.


Yes, it was legal to imprison Americans of Japanese descent and seize their property too, during WWII.  Wasn't it?  Yes, and now we hang our heads in shame over that.  It's one thing to be bullied.  It's another thing to accept it willingly.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

@hollydolly 
Spain is equally distributing its enforcement measures among all the populace.  My complaint would be forcing only a few groups, or one group, of people.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

IMO it makes no sense to rail against the changes being made to help protect us from the spread of this virus.

If we all hunker down to the best of our ability it may end up helping to keep a family member or friend from getting sick or worse.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

lukebass said:


> Staying home because one is over 70 is a joke.  I live in a retirement community where the average age is over 70.  I am still mobile and tried to shop for some neighbors.  The items they wanted were mostly what the stores were sold out of.   What are they to do?
> I saw this coming and managed to stock up before the panic buying began.  Now I am hearing that 70's and up may need to isolate up to 4 months.  No way could I manage much more than a month.
> Currently the recommendation is for over 70's to stay at home in the US.  I still need to go out and try to find much needed supplies.  Secondly, if I found a store that had a good supply of TP for example I would be limited in how much I could buy therefore I would not be able to buy for my neighbors.
> *
> It looks like the people most likely to die for Covid 19 are those getting the least support.  I wonder if the idiots in charge think that 75 year olds can just slow down their partying and eat from their six month pantry supplies.*



No, they are hoping that 75 year olds have enough wisdom to realize the short term annoyance of self-isolating for a few weeks or months will be worth the long term goal of not getting infected and spreading this very serious, potentially fatal, illness.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Meanwhile in the USA many states have been locked down, for up to several weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohio has also banned public gatherings of over 50.  Our schools are all online.  Our local public library and senior center are both closed.  The YMCA is on very restricted operation. . . all hiking events at the local parks are cancelled. . .now, let's hope these measures stop the rapid communal spread and get us back to somewhat normal before too terribly long.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ohio has also banned public gatherings of over 50.  Our schools are all online.  Our local public library and senior center are both closed.  The YMCA is on very restricted operation. . . all hiking events at the local parks are cancelled. . .now, let's hope these measures stop the rapid communal spread and get us back to somewhat normal before too terribly long.


we're about to get the same here too now... they haven't said when it will be implemented but it's been suggested that it could be as early as this weekend when they have already banned large events ...  bars , restaurants etc closed...  but still they're holding onto not closing the schools.. not sure if this is a good idea or not.

I was listening to a virologist on the car radio this afternoon, and he was saying that they've found in the countries where they've carried out mass testings, that the surprising things is that it's not the elderly that are the most likely to have the virus ( although if they do have it they are most likely to die from it)...in fact to their astonishment they found that those in their 20's were by far and away the most carriers of the virus yet they're showing no or very little  symptoms...so perhaps they should isolate everyone in their 20's well away from people 70 plus...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

Unless this pandemic flames out quickly, which seems unlikely, I'd guess schools will not start back up until after summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Unless this pandemic flames out quickly, which seems unlikely, I'd guess schools will not start back up until after summer.


 but then whose going to look after them?...seriously , how will people be able to work if their children have to remain at home.. what about the grandparents who do so much of the child care while the parents work?.. those same grandparents who may be over 70 and have to self isolate for 4 months , what happens then?>. how are the governments going to address _that_ situation?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> but then whose going to look after them?...seriously , how will people be able to work if their children have to remain at home.. what about the grandparents who do so much of the child care while the parents work?.. those same grandparents who may be over 70 and have to self isolate for 4 months , what happens then?>. how are the governments going to address _that_ situation?



Don't know.  Just am seeing that local governments are already preparing people to self-isolate for 8 weeks instead of 2.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)

My cousin in CA called and said anyone of 65 must stay in. I cannot believe this but it may be the only way to contain the virus.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

chic said:


> My cousin in CA called and said anyone of 65 must stay in. I cannot believe this but it may be the only way to contain the virus.


here it's aged 70.. they've not implemented it yet, but they have announced it will take place and that over 70's will have to self isolate for 4 months !!  people 70 and over are absolutely  up in arms as you can imagine.. aside from the fact that many don't have friends and family who can ensure they have everything they need during such a long period , isolating them totally from the world would cause a great surge in depression...and then we have the over 70's who still go out to work, what about _them _? I can't believe the governments haven't given this much more thought...


----------



## Pecos (Mar 16, 2020)

I took steps this morning to have all of our medications delivered to our home by mail. 

I had been driving 30 miles to the nearest Military Hospital and waiting in a large waiting room with all those other people, many of whom were sick. Certainly not a good idea anymore.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I took steps this morning to have all of our medications delivered to our home by mail.
> 
> I had been driving 30 miles to the nearest Military Hospital and waiting in a large waiting room with all those other people, many of whom were sick. Certainly not a good idea anymore.


Good move, Pecos!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2020)

The situation here in Scotland is a bit confused.  While many events have been cancelled, it seems as if the government is relying on the goodwill of the people to take sensible precautions.   In a sparsely populated country, 'social distancing' isn't too difficult - almost a way of life for many (except those in the cities or large towns).

London has almost twice the population of Scotland.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't believe there is any mandate in the USA to force anyone to stay home.  They are RECOMMENDING that certain people (older, compromised immune systems, etc.) self-isolate and certainly those who have tested positive for the virus are quarantined.   Personally I don't see what the big deal is; it is an attempt to SAVE YOUR LIFE, people.  Good grief, all the entitled whining is aggravating.   Order your necessities online or pay the $5 for a grocery delivery.  It will save you much more in gasoline and aggravation to STAY PUT.


----------



## lukebass (Mar 16, 2020)

I live in a 55+ community where the average age minimum is 75.  There are several older folks here without a car trying to survive on a SS check of less than $1000/mo.  Many months they must do without meds, or split them, cut out meals just to make ends meet.  $5 is a lot of money to them.  Many of you are doing very well for yourselves while so many must scrimp by.  Try putting yourself in their shoes.
One woman, approaching 90, asked if I could pick up some TP for her.  I tried three stores and not one had one roll of tp.  She gets her food from a local church group, but they are stocking her up and they are having issues getting delivery drivers since the Coronavirus became a reality.  
The sadly funny thing about the whole situation is that every show on tv that has anything to do with this virus is telling people to check on seniors.  I have not seen one volunteer yet.  I would love to point them to the man with Parkinson's, the 90 y.o., the legally blind lady, etc.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you @lukebass.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 16, 2020)

In Australia, they started a "Seniors Only" shopping time this morning.  Between 7 and 8am

It turned into an absolute chaotic farce.

This morning, older people were queued out the door and up the street.  No social distancing observed.

Thank goodness I always have had enough food to last me for at least a month.  The meals may not be too interesting to other people,  but they are nourishing and meet my needs.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

chic said:


> My cousin in CA called and said anyone of 65 must stay in. I cannot believe this but it may be the only way to contain the virus.


Where in CA, @chic?  I'm in the Los Angeles area, and while we're all being cautioned to self-isolate, there have been no curfews or legal mandates to do so.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

@StarSong - Oceanside.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

lukebass said:


> I live in a 55+ community where the average age minimum is 75.  There are several older folks here without a car trying to survive on a SS check of less than $1000/mo.  Many months they must do without meds, or split them, cut out meals just to make ends meet.  $5 is a lot of money to them.  Many of you are doing very well for yourselves while so many must scrimp by.  Try putting yourself in their shoes.
> One woman, approaching 90, asked if I could pick up some TP for her.  I tried three stores and not one had one roll of tp.  She gets her food from a local church group, but they are stocking her up and they are having issues getting delivery drivers since the Coronavirus became a reality.
> The sadly funny thing about the whole situation is that every show on tv that has anything to do with this virus is telling people to check on seniors.  I have not seen one volunteer yet.  I would love to point them to the man with Parkinson's, the 90 y.o., the legally blind lady, etc.


 check to see if anyone has started any kind of facebook page as some people have here where they are offering services for the elderly for free... the senior  isolated person just has to make a call  to a number  or post a request online , or someone on their behalf can do it..  if for example the senior is deaf or blind... 
For example within minutes  of a request someone will go and fetch somebodys' meds, or food.. or search down a difficult to find product. Yesterday a request was made for gluten free pasta.. within 30 minutes  it was delivered and left at their door...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 17, 2020)

We're just getting ready to do our fortnightly shop and it will be interesting to see how well the shops are stocked.  We also received a letter from our dentist to say we were due for a checkup and see the hygienist.  I'll drop in and ask if this is OK.  There's been no cases of the virus in this immediate area.

Fortunately most of the older residents here have family in the area, but I'll help out if needed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Good luck,  Capt, may the luck of the Oirish be wit you t'day and ye find the shops all stocked up with Guinness ,  cabbage and corned beef...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2020)

chic said:


> @StarSong - Oceanside.


Ahhh.... Such a beautiful beach town - we go RVing there now and then.  

This sounded weird to me, so I did a little research. (Got plenty of time on my hands...) 

Oceanside residents have no more draconian constraints than the rest of CA. Your cousin may come and go as she please, but is recommended to stay home as much as possible.
https://www.osidenews.com/2020/03/11/oceanside-covid-19-coronavirus-update/

I hope this will reassure her a bit.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Good luck,  Capt, may the luck of the Oirish be wit you t'day and ye find the shops all stocked up with Guinness ,  cabbage and corned beef...*


Thanks hollydolly, but I have had minimal contact with N.Ireland since my university days (almost 50 years ago).  I was glad to be out of the place and was delighted to be find a good job in Hampshire.  I don't like  Guinness or any stout for that matter - give me a good English real ale.  Cabbage and corned beef - where did that idea come from? I'm making a lasagne tonight.

Shopping today was a mixed affair.  No toilet roll, no flour, no yeast, no pasta of any sort,  no chicken (but I bought a half price duck).  The daftest thing was that Tesco was limiting 'Spring water' to one bottle per customer!  Limiting sparkling water !!  I could buy as much tonic or soda water as I liked.  I could buy unlimited alcohol - but only one bottle of water!  The lunatics really have taken over the asylum. 

On the point of the police / military preventing people going out unless authorised, I wonder how long people will tolerate this.  I  also wonder if it would work in remote rural areas.

Stay safe.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 17, 2020)

Seniors have always been the most susceptible to many respiratory illnesses. When this passes seniors and their care takers still have to be careful. 

Long before this I had to be aware when taking care of a senior parent always washing hands, wiping down surfaces etc. Also if one is mobile not being mobile is not good for things like blood pressure, circulation etc. It drove people crazy that they liked going out doing things for themselves worrying about what they were touching. Even when they stopped driving I'd take them where ever they wanted to go. They knew the risks but the mobility and getting out was just as important.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

@Capt Lightning , my comment was a jokey remark it being St Patricks day... Irish are well known for Guinness, Cabbage and corned beef... so I was just wishing you Irish luck..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

Gonna try and get my Dr. to do a skype or video chat call instead of me having to go in person, to avoid any crowds there....I gotta be seen every six months to get one of my meds or there's no refills......wish me luck....maybe the office decided to forego the appointments for their safety too......and also will have the pharmacy deliver them for an extra $10 which I think is too high, but in these times it will be worth keeping my health in tact.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Capt Lightning , my comment was a jokey remark it being St Patricks day... Irish are well known for Guinness, Cabbage and corned beef... so I was just wishing you Irish luck..


That's fine Hollydolly.   Oh, I've tried Guinness, but never liked it.  My father in law liked it, but didn't like it with a head.  This made him unpopular with some barmen  I think nearly all my friends from that time have flown to the corners of the world.  I very much doubt if I would recognise the place now.  My daughter has to go to Belfast  sometimes for conferences.
She describes it as 'weird'.

Anyway, I should gratefully accept luck from any quarter.  These are worrying times and sometimes I think I could hide away in this little village and sit things out, but I'm too restless - always got to be doing something or going somewhere.  The theatres have all been closed so I don't have that to look forward to. 

I'm sure you're looking after yourself.  Has this messed up your various doctors visits etc.? I was surprised to find my dental surgery was running as normal, but it's next month before I can get a checkup and see the hygienist on the same day.  So, that's business as usual!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

So far as I know my doctors surgery and my dentist are still running as normal,  I haven't had any notification that they're not. ..but it's alread an extremely busy small practice  where it take at least a month to see  a doctor unless it's an emergency, so it only needs one of those doctors to go sick and it will cause chaos ..

However I have a procedure booked as an inpatient for the 29th of April in hospital, and today it was announced that all non urgent procedures will be postponed after April 14th.

I don't know if that applies to all hospitals or just the NHS , my procedure is with a private hospital. I'm sure they'll let me know after 15th if mine has been cancelled


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

Your waiting times are just crazy to me.  I've been through life & death procedures and never had to wait for nuthin'.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Your waiting times are just crazy to me.  I've been through life & death procedures and never had to wait for nuthin'.


this only happened after we opened our borders to Eastern Europe  a few years ago, and let millions come and live here without the infrastructure to support it. Up until then we could get an appointment to see a doctor on the same day


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

@hollydolly 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------

